# IBM Thinkpad T41 Screen Problem.



## Andrewmacey (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiya, i have a problem with my ibm thinkpad t41. Basically sometimes when i boot up its a blank screen, other times when i boot up the screen is fine then suddenly it freezes or jitters and i get lines the on the screen, or it is just a mass of random coloured lines shaking. I've taken it apart and cleaned it with compressed air, with no luck. After a look on the internet people have said the graphics card could have become unsoldered from the motherboard, so i took it apart and located what i thought was the graphics card as it says on it "ati mobility radeon 7500" but thats attached to the motherboard. So i dont know how you get it off. Thanks.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Andrew!

Nope, do not remove the ATI chip! Instead, check your MEMORY slots; if you have more than one stick in the system, remove one and see if the system still does it. If it does, put that one back (in it's original bank) and remove the other one. Check to see if that solves the problem.

Check the LCD from the motherboard to the actual LCD to ensure it is not damaged! If the motherboard side does not reveal a problem, you may have to disassembe the LCD to see if the cabling is damaged or loose.

Before you go into the LCD part, you may want to try removing the other components on the system and testing it... i.e. HDD, wireless cards (if possible), bluetooth, optical drive, etc.

The T41 is also know for issues with the DC Jack... this is where the AC Adapter plugs into the laptop, check it and make sure it is not damaged.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrewmacey (Mar 12, 2010)

I done everything you said and i cant see any damage to any of it. I gave every piece a good clean with compressed air and hoped it worked when i turned it on. Unfortunatly it didnt its still having the issue. Judgeing by posts online this is a common issue in thinkpads and everyones saying the gfx card has become unsoldered but where is the gfx? Thanks.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the update!

Could you please post your IBM Model number off of the system tag for me?

Thank you!


----------



## Andrewmacey (Mar 12, 2010)

It says: TYPE 2373 - SG1

That what you need?

Thanks.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the update!

Yes, that was what I needed. I can't find any specific "official" references on the GPU coming unsoldered anywhere.

However, to find out if it is a GPU problem, please hook it up to an external monitor to see if you can reproduce the issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrewmacey (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay so i got an external monitor, plugged it in, turned the laptop on and got a blank monitor screen and the laptop screen was blank. Did i need to click on anything to get the monitor working like the button to switch between the laptop screen and the monitor one? Also one message did come up on the monitor saying something about "frequency was out of range".

Thanks!


----------



## Andrewmacey (Mar 12, 2010)

ANy updates?


----------



## MikeJK (May 5, 2010)

Andrew,

Persevere with your web search. There does indeed appear to be a problem related to partial desoldering of the Video Chip on IBM/Lenovo T41 machines, along with some Dell Laptops, various games machines, and my previously 'Trusty' IBM ThinkPad R51.
For some time my R51 would only show the symptoms - sudden black screen accompanied by disk activity and eventual occasional reboot - when actually using the machine on my lap. Then it became impossible to use on my lap, then on any uneven surface, followed by sudden impact on my desk when the PC is on its docking station, now with no apparent trigger - it just happens!
There is at least one service operation in the UK who offers to reflow the system board for around £50, and a number of posts on the web of short videos showing what are claimed to be solutions using DIY Heat guns. I am afraid that I have reached the point where my SMD soldering tool is going to be applied to my system board in an attempt get a fix.

Mike


----------



## Andrewmacey (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiya, i have all the tools required to fix it myself however, do you have a link to the videos which i can follow to fix the problem with my laptop? Thankyou.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Andrewmacey

I have had a few successes with DIY reflows. I have given guidance to a few members about the process I adopt. It is crude and not an exact science but a last ditch procedure to carry out. Like I have said, I have had success with it and so have others.

Read the link *HERE* This was for an Acer laptop, but the procedure is the same.

Heres the link to your *SERVICE MANUAL *this will guide you through disassembly.


----------



## dianakbrown (Aug 31, 2010)

It is definately a GPU issue.
I have 4 of these IBM T40 or T41 series with this issue.
GPUMedics online does the work reasonably.
Sending in my first one to see if it can be saved!


----------

